# 2014 Mahindra Max XL 28



## gdsrvc (Apr 23, 2016)

I was using a box scraper today and my tractor just up and quit. I can start it if I turn the key all the way clock wise but as soon as I let it go it quits cranking and turns off.. If I keep the key turned all the way clock wise and I try to shift the shuttle shifter forward or in reverse then the tractor stops. If I keep the key turned all the way and hold it the hydrolics work, the throttle works. All the fuses seem to be fine. mAny Idea out there please?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello gdsrvc,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You have a defective fuel solenoid. Replace it and you should be good to go. 

This same problem has been addressed several times on a post entitled "starting issues" written by "702 Bullit" in the "Repair & Technical Discussion" of this forum.


----------

